# Winners Chosen - Next Drawing is October 3rd for Meopta Red Dot Sights



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Winners Chosen - Next Drawing is October 3rd. We will choose 4 lucky winners, each receiving a Meopta MeoSight II 3 MOA #547070*










This month we are giving away 4 of the Meopta MeoSight II 3 MOA #547070

Instinctive, fast, dangerous. When your situation calls for this type of shooting the MeoSight II fits the bill. An exceedingly compact reflex sight the MeoSight II is applicable to a wide range of shooting situations and disciplines.

The winners of the latest giveaway are:

* Sidewinder FFP 4-16x50 - Mill Illuminated
Chip M. of SnipersHide

Sidewinder FFP 6-24x56 - Mill Illuminated
David H. of 24HourCampfire

Nature-Trek 20-60x80 Spotting Scopes*
Rocky H. of RimFireCentral
&
Tim G. of RokSlide

*Congratulations*

Remember to enter our October drawing for your chance to win one of these great Meopta Red Dots

It is our pleasure to bring these drawings to you each month to show our appreciation for all the support that we receive. Just our way of saying thank you.

We would also like to take this opportunity to thank the monthly winners for posting reviews of the products they have won. The forum members value your opinions, as do we.

Please go to our web site *www.cameralandny.com* and enter. Past entries will not be in this drawing. To keep the drawing available to those that continue to have an interest, each contest winner will be drawn from entries for that contest period.

*Are you our next winner? *

What are you waiting for? Just go and sign up. There is no purchase required and we are not selling your info to anyone.

*Congratulations to our latest winner.*

* By entering you are adding your name to an internal use only Camera Land e-mail mailing list.

** If you are the winner of a Riflescope and reside outside of the USA a similar priced binocular will be substituted as we do not export Riflescopes


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats to Chip, David and Rocky for win'in the drawing. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

For sure. It's pretty awesome of Doug to give away so much stuff every month. I mean really, who else does that ? Thanks Doug.


----------

